
Ask HN: Finding a good accountant - kaishiro
I&#x27;m a previously full-time web developer, currently full-time freelancer&#x2F;consultant who is starting to get too busy.  I&#x27;ve also hooked up with a few other developers and am looking to formalize the relationship.<p>I currently have a single-member LLC in NY and am trying to figure out how to structure the next step.  The sticky wicket for me is that I do some work domestically and some work internationally (Australia, atm).  One of the other developers I am looking to go into business with is also Australian.<p>I&#x27;ve done about as much self-research as I&#x27;m comfortable with and I&#x27;m at the point where I need to get a proper CPA to help structure things.  Does anyone have any advice on how to find a CPA with this level of domain knowledge?  It&#x27;s the international aspect of the LLC&#x2F;Corp that I want to make sure is properly handled.<p>Thanks!
======
philiphodgen
Email me. I nuked my Twitter account and you only have a Twitter handle in
your profile.

I am an international tax lawyer and familiar with the tax rules facing
micromultinationals -- like your budding company.

The real problem you will face is cost. The tax rules were meant to tax
Google-sized enterprises but they so happen to apply to you, too.
Unfortunately you don't have a Google-sized budget. :-/

------
arikr
As a general rule, lawyers and accountants are typically happy to provide ~30
minute introduction calls for free, where you can ask as many questions as you
like and effectively "interview" them. They do this because the LTV of a
client is so high that this is cheap relative to the potential upside. Take
advantage of this to call a number of accountants and ask them these questions
-- you'll get answers quickly

------
zer00eyz
For the international part, you might need a lawyer not a CPA. There might
even be aussie expats in NYC practicing law, and those are the ones I would
look for.

Most of all make sure you find someone you have no issue
speaking/communicating with on a personal and social level. It will probably
make the process much easier!

~~~
kaishiro
Thanks zer00eyz!

